# Quietest, smoothest DA machine?



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

What are people's feedback on the various DA machines? I have the Kestrel DAS-6 and I find it quite noisy with a fair amount of vibration.

Are the DAS-6 PRO or Meguiars G220 V2 any quieter and/or smoother?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Quite interested in this too, looking to swap from rotary to da.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a rotary but have used a heap of DA's, but can't afford to purchase one. The best one I used by miles was the Meguiar's G220 - it was so smooth and easy to use compared to the Kestral and Porter Cable I'd used previously.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

My das 6 pro is loud at high r.p.m, but is easy to use, and i think not too heavy.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

All DA's are easy to use but I'm after the smoothest and quietest.


----------



## harVTEC (Oct 25, 2011)

I haven't heard a bad thing about the Meguiars G220 V2 yet, I should be ordering one next week so will let you know how I find it 

harVTEC


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

No such thing as they are orbital which cannot be smooth or quite.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

But some are better than others, that's what I'm trying to find out.

harVTEC - let me know what you think of it then, so far the Megs G220 V2 seems to be sounds pretty good so far.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

The Flex XC3401 VRG is probably the smoothest and quietest on the market, it has the power of a rotary but the safety of a DA. All this comes at a price though at around £330.
http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?wpsc-product=flex-xc-3401-vrg-orbital-polisher


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Sounds great but well out of my price range!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

That won't be mine then, sorry i couldn't be of service. I just use ear defenders and let everyone else hear it.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Hoppo32 said:


> http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?wpsc-product=flex-xc-3401-vrg-orbital-polisher


Wow, thats nuts!


----------



## slimjimvw (Apr 11, 2007)

RobDon said:


> I find it quite noisy with a fair amount of vibration.


Man up :lol:


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Oooo funny guy!


----------



## w10 bek (Apr 28, 2012)

I tried a few different da,s,and ended up choosing the megs g220 as it seemed the best all round piece of kit.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

for smoothness you want a festool Shinex 125, 

you can get a shinex 150 aswell if you like to use 6" pads on the DA.. personally I prefer the 5" pads..

the shinex 125 is small enough you can use it with one hand, and almost zero vibration


----------



## Garybmw320d (Mar 22, 2012)

bigmc said:


> Quite interested in this too, looking to swap from rotary to da.


Are you sure I got a das 6 I'd swap for a rotary?


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Just my 2 penneth, I have a standard Das-6 and to be fair if it got much more quiet, even at the higher revs with decent pressure I'd be worried I wasn't applying enough pressure and could possibly end up tearing through a pad and causing damage.

Each to their own though, but don't really find them too loud or too harsh to use, but then I'm a  God!!! :lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Garybmw320d said:


> Are you sure I got a das 6 I'd swap for a rotary?


Yep, I rarely use mine any more and am encountering sticky paint more often.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> for smoothness you want a festool Shinex 125,
> 
> you can get a shinex 150 aswell if you like to use 6" pads on the DA.. personally I prefer the 5" pads..
> 
> the shinex 125 is small enough you can use it with one hand, and almost zero vibration


Totally agree with Craig on this, the Rotex 125 is a superb, albeit expensive, DA. However, the cost is justified by the legendary Festool build quality, fit and finish.

Wish I hadn't sold mine! 

Alan W


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Have owned das 6 , megs g220, das 6 pro and megs g220 v2.

All noisy and vibrate, currently on a das 6 pro again. theres not much in any of them tbh, das pro has the most grunt imo so im sticking with this although the g220v2 is smoother but not by much so not worth more money imo


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

Does the flex give that much more correction than a da?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

lukeneale said:


> Does the flex give that much more correction than a da?


The Flex 3401 is still a DA but has forced rotation that helps it correct more easily because it doesn't slow or bog down with applied pressure.

Alan W


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Alan W said:


> The Flex 3401 is still a DA but has forced rotation that helps it correct more easily because it doesn't slow or bog down with applied pressure.
> 
> Alan W


it is a TRUE DA!


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

The DAS6 is ok (what I currently have), was just wondering if there was anything smoother and quieter - sounds like the Flex 3401 would be ideal for me, just have to save up now!


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

R0B said:


> Have owned das 6 , megs g220, das 6 pro and megs g220 v2.
> 
> All noisy and vibrate, currently on a das 6 pro again. theres not much in any of them tbh, das pro has the most grunt imo so im sticking with this although the g220v2 is smoother but not by much so not worth more money imo


So you'd say the DAS-6 Pro is the best DA then? I know it's £50 cheaper than the Megs G220 V2.

Compared to the original DAS6, does the Pro vibrate a lot more and is noisier? How much smoother is the G220 V2?

Obviously I'd like the Flex 3401 but it is very expensive!!!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Another possible option is the DA attachment which is used on a rotary, unfortunately I simply cannot think what it is called


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Hoppo32 said:


> The Flex XC3401 VRG is probably the smoothest and quietest on the market, it has the power of a rotary but the safety of a DA. All this comes at a price though at around £330.
> http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?wpsc-product=flex-xc-3401-vrg-orbital-polisher


What he said 
I love mine...


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

As said, I'd love a Flex 3401 but £330 is way out of my price range.

This? http://detailshoppe.com/-strse-548/Dynabrade-Random-Orbital-Head/Detail.bok


----------



## Breakable? (May 10, 2011)

Hi RobDon, after trying a Das 6 and a Megs G220 I found I could not use either due to suffering from arm/hand vibration syndrome, after a couple of passes the vibration from both machines made my hands start to seize up. I got to try a RUPES LHR 15E on saturday and the differance was night and day, its a very smooth and quiet machine compared to the others. I was so impressed with it I placed an order straight away. If you want to know more about this machine speak to Phil at Shinearama.Hope this helps
Des


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

RobDon said:


> The DAS6 is ok (what I currently have), was just wondering if there was anything smoother and quieter - sounds like the Flex 3401 would be ideal for me, just have to save up now!


I have the DAS pro and the Flex 3401.
I wouldn't say the Flex is quieter. The ergonomics are better and it is more powerfull.
Maybee it's quieter in the low speeds, but set on 5-6 it's also noisy
I would have to measure the Db's with my Db-meter.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

RUPES LHR 15E is a DA? How much are they?


----------



## fulcrumer (Feb 25, 2012)

robdon said:


> rupes lhr 15e is a da? How much are they?


£196.....................


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

That's a lot better than £330 for a Flex! So the Rupes is a smooth, quiet DA then?


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Have a look at the Festool Rotex 150, it's available with a 130mm BP and can do both random orbital and forced. It's not bigger than e.g. DAS-6 PRO and in opposition to the Rotex 125, the 'air-stream' canal can be removed, which it great in tighter spaces.


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Doesn't that cost nearly £500?


----------



## Breakable? (May 10, 2011)

yes the Rupes is a DA and the one i tried was very smooth and quiet for a DA


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Sounds good!


----------



## Garybmw320d (Mar 22, 2012)

Breakable? said:


> yes the Rupes is a DA and the one i tried was very smooth and quiet for a DA


+1 I used the rupes da on the same day, great machine best I've seen for a DA IMO... Still prefer the rotary version though very light and controllable...


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Holy Thread Revival: I have been reading this thread as I am having thoughts about buying my first machine polisher. 

I do fully accept that any mains powered, spinning, vibrating thing is going to be noisy, but quietness of operation would be a big consideration for me

Is the Rupes still considered the quietist DA out there ?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> for smoothness you want a festool Shinex 125,
> 
> you can get a shinex 150 aswell if you like to use 6" pads on the DA.. personally I prefer the 5" pads..
> 
> the shinex 125 is small enough you can use it with one hand, and almost zero vibration


Absolutely this. Best DA I've had and I've had a few....


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

I have got a rupes 21 and rupes 12 and a flex 3401. I always go for my rupes. It's the better machine in my eyes. The flex vibrates a lot compared to the rupes and is louder. The rupes is quiet and super smooth. The rupes has corrected everything that I have thrown at it. 
I don't mind the flex for refining paint. But for correction work I use the rupes. I used the flex the other day for correction but soon put in back and grabbed the rupes. I just couldn't deal with the vibration of the flex. 
If you can afford the extra then go for a rupes.


----------

